# Which decade do you think is the best?



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Which decade in America do you think was the greatest? If you think more than 1 was great you can choose more than 1.


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

Out of those choices, the 90s.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

1950's, but that isn't choice, so 1990's.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

The 1940's, to battle valiantly against the repugnantly vile Evils of the Nazi principle...Yes i believe it suitable.(the 1980's 90's 00s were wastes of human principle and focus)


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Though the decades before the 80's 90's and 00's did have their positives, the reason I didn't put them down as choices is because there was more racism/prejudice against blacks in those decades.


----------



## Kamui (Dec 31, 2010)

Why America?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kamui said:


> Why America?


The OP is American, and it seems coimmon for Americans to assume that most, if not all, people online are Americans as well.

I think for America the best decade was probably the 1990s out of the three choices. For the UK, I would say the same decade as well.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

How I miss the 90s!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I would have loved to be in Portland back in the 90s, and possibly able to see Kurt Cobain perform before he passed..but honestly, even though I'm not always happy, I doubt I would have been better off in a different time.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

70s all the way!!!
I was born in 1981, but I've got this strange nostalgia for the 70s.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

1980s


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

1990's, oh how I miss it


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

80s


----------

